# No-Kill Los Angeles. Dedicated to making Los Angeles a no-kill city for animals.



## camelia86 (Apr 20, 2012)

We are a coalition of animal rescue organizations, city shelters and passionate individuals. Led by Best Friends Animal Society, we're dedicated to ending the killing of healthy and treatable pets in L.A. shelters. Our plan is straightforward. Provide spay/neuter services where they are needed most so fewer animals go into shelters, and increase adoptions through the combined efforts of the NKLA coalition so more animals come out of the shelters and go into new homes.


----------

